# Audi A6 Complete Shock Kit * SPRING SALE & FREE SHIPPING *



## Blauparts (Dec 26, 2007)

BLAUSport's Autobahn Series Audi A6 Shock Kit Includes (depending on application and kit):
- Front Audi Shock Absorbers
- Front Audi Shock Mounts and Bearings
- Front Audi Shock Bump Stops and Dust Sleeves (Boots)
- Front Audi Suspension Shock Hardware Kit (Required for Proper Reassembly)
- Rear Audi Shock Absorbers
- Rear Audi Shock Absorber Mounts (Were Applicable)
- Rear Audi Shock Lower Spring Perch Plate (Were Applicable)
- Rear Audi Shock Lower Spring Perch Packing (Were Applicable)
- Rear Audi Shock Bump Stops and Dust Sleeves (Boots)
- Rear Audi Suspension Shock Absorber Hardware Kit (Required for Proper Reassembly)
- Anti-Seize Assembly Lubricant
- Thread Locking Compound (Required for Proper Reassembly)
*Why are Blausport Audi struts or shocks your best choice?*
Click here for the full writeup on our Blausport Autobahn Series of Audi struts and shocks.
*Blaufergnugen! Inc's Audi Parts Department*


----------

